# Running tamoxifen at 20mg throughout cycle



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Question, as title states, can I run tamoxifen on a 500mg per week test e to stop bloating and also use it with hcg for pct but up the dose for pct? Or just taper down to 10mg per day? Also be running hcg from 3rd week of an 8 week cycle, can anyone give a heads up on how much of it to use? Many thanks for all replies


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You can use nolva throughout as gyno prevention, an AI is better suited to control bloat


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I have read that using tamoxifen from start to finish can also cause gunpoint rebound, so im thinking use tamoxifen through the cycle, stop everything for 2weeks after last shot, then use an au such as arimidex as the only oral pct along with hcg, will this work? I'm m still researching a lot before I begin, so sorry for the blunt questions! Haha


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Run HCG from week 3 until start of PCT then run nolva and clomid for PCT


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheers mate, so running clomid and nolva will guarantee no gyno? And what if I can only use tamoxifen?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Which AI though?


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Bodybuilders who take anabolic steroids may also use AIs, such as anastrozole, to avoid estrogenic effects, such as gynecomastia, via preventing their elevated levels of testosterone from being converted to excess estrogen. Although anastrozole is reported by steroid users to work well in preventing and also reversing minor symptoms of gynecomastia, only the selective estrogen receptor modulator, tamoxifen, has been shown to be more successful at treating pubertal gynecomastia than placebo. These results are not unexpected due to the significant etiological differences in steroid-induced gynecomastia (excess estrogen) and pubertal gynecomastia (hypersensitive tissue). Tamoxifen has been reported to be effective in treating both groups, showing the acute anti-estrogen action of tamoxifen on the affected tissue provides faster relief in the initial stages of treatment, especially as nipple pain or sensitivity is common in the steroid group, often occurring independently of tissue growth.[7][8]

Investigations and research has been undertaken to study the use of aromatase inhibitors to stimulate ovulation, and also to suppress estrogen production.[9] Aromatase inhibitors have been shown to reverse age-related declines in testosterone, including primary hypogonadism.[10] Extracts of certain mushrooms have been shown to inhibit aromatase when evaluated by enzyme assays, with white mushroom having shown the greatest ability to inhibit the enzyme.[6] AIs have also been used experimentally in the treatment of adolescents whose predicted adult height was low.[11]

use anastrozole 0.5 - 1mg eod or ed depending on the test dose

0r

nolva at 20-40mg ed

or both if you use 2+g .... ausbuilt recommendation


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll tell you all what I'm planning to do, and constructively criticise where you feel appropriate and correct me, here it goes....

I intent end on taking 20mg of tamoxifen from the first day of my cycle and everyday of my cycle up until the end which is possibly an 8 to 10 week course of test e and anavar. I will run hcg from week 3, at the end of my cycle, I will stop tamoxifen for 2weeks (I have taken tamoxifen ed during my cycle to reduce water retention and bloating) after the 2 week duration, if tamoxifen is all I can get hold of, I will use this for a further two weeks at 20mg for the. First week, then 10mg for the second week.

This is my intentions, as said, users with more experience give some advice, many thanks


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm running 20mg tamoxifen every day whilst on 800mg test. No gyno and my diet is very low salt/sodium so I haven't had much bloat except my face but that's probably the dbol which I just finished.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cuggster said:


> I'll tell you all what I'm planning to do, and constructively criticise where you feel appropriate and correct me, here it goes....
> 
> I intent end on taking 20mg of tamoxifen from the first day of my cycle and everyday of my cycle up until the end which is possibly an 8 to 10 week course of test e and anavar. I will run hcg from week 3, at the end of my cycle, I will stop tamoxifen for 2weeks (I have taken tamoxifen ed during my cycle to reduce water retention and bloating) after the 2 week duration, if tamoxifen is all I can get hold of, I will use this for a further two weeks at 20mg for the. First week, then 10mg for the second week.
> 
> This is my intentions, as said, users with more experience give some advice, many thanks


Test E...Run for at least 10 weeks, Nolva wont prevent bloat but if you insist on using it instead of an AI then run it from day 1 and in pct dont stop using it for 2 weeks before you start PCT

Nolva alone is not the best PCT, clomid is needed IMO

Get hold of everything before you start, get more than needed. ADC is good for nolva, clomid and AI's


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guy, you've really helped me here, very much appreciated, getting the stuff isn't a problem, it's just getting all of the other stuff like arimidex and clomid! But thanks a bunch


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cuggster said:


> Thanks a lot guy, you've really helped me here, very much appreciated, getting the stuff isn't a problem, it's just getting all of the other stuff like arimidex and clomid! But thanks a bunch


Get them all from here...

www.alldaychemist.com/supplier.php?id_supplier=26

www.alldaychemist.com/112__Clomiphene-Citrate

www.alldaychemist.com/416__Tamoxifen-


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

edit....double post


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> You can use nolva throughout as gyno prevention, an AI is better suited to control bloat


i think you`ll find a good diet is better suited to control bloat especially considering its only test.... personally id only use the above for gyno problems.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Nolva will prevent gyno but not bloat,

Adex will do both.


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i always used to take 10mg along my all year round cycle with low dose Test with absolutly no problems!!!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheers like a boss, so just eat less carbs and starchy foods etc should help a lot then


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

browncollins12 said:


> Yeah, I agree with hotdog147.


It's a 2 year old thread


----------

